# 1/16 thin sliced jerky examples?



## kmcogar (Oct 30, 2020)

At my local Rennaissance festival they have a vendor that walks around and sells thinly sliced beef jerky. Im talking paper thin. Well maybe not paper, but its thin sheets and pretty darn close. I never see anything like it anywhere in stores. Most of the jerky I find is thicker (probabaly the standard 1/8 inch thich ). I found a few threads DISCUSSING making this type of jerky, but no good examples of the process. We can all assume its the same process of making regular jerky, but I was wondering if the temps and time would be different. I can always go into trial mode and try a bunch of different methods, but I figured I would ask everyone first. Or if you know where to buy super thinly sliced jerky, let me know so I can use it as an example to the stuff I make. 

Second, I was looking at samsclub for beef prices and saw these two options:
*USDA Choice Angus Beef Eye of Round Roast $3.48 per lb.                        *
OR
*USDA Choice Angus Beef Whole Beef Eye of Round Cryovac $2.88 per lb*

Other than price...Differences? Does it matter too much for taste, consistency, dehydrating?

Most likely I will be dehydrating this jerky.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 30, 2020)

For super thin jerky you need to slice it thin 1/8" or less. Then use the same steps to cure it and smoke it. I run the smoker around 170° as for time it all depends on the texture you are looking to achieve. Thinner sliced take less time. 

For cutting that thin you really need a sliceer and you'll want the meat to be close to frozen, unless you have a high quality commercial slicer. You could try by hand but consistenecy will be an issue. The best I can do is around 1/8" cutting by hand with nearly frozen meat. 

Eye round is a good cut to use. You can ask your butcher to slice it super thin for you.

This is my go to base jerky recipe:






						Thai Jerky
					

Last time I made jerky i made a 1  pound batch of this and loved it. So going all in this time with a 6 pound batch.  Here's the recipe for 1 pound I just multiplied by 6.  1 lb top round steak, cut into strips 2 tablespoons fish sauce 1 tablespoon dark or light soy sauce 2 teaspoons sugar ½...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						Thai, Thai, Thai they shout and scream! We Want more Thai Jerky!!!
					

That's what I hear in the back of my head all day long! Then there's my boys, and my friends wanting more of it.   6 pound batch going in. I was going to do some pork jerky too, but time collapsed this weekend.   Here's the recipe for those that haven't looked at it here before...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						Sugar Free Thai Jerky
					

A while back someone asked if my Thai Jerky recipe could be made without the sugar. Since there’s only 2 teaspoons of sugar in the recipe I figured it would be no problem.  I finally got around to testing it out. I made two batches one with sugar one without. I didn’t change anything else in the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 30, 2020)

For jerky that thin, cutting With the Grain, gives the best result. Cutting Across the fine grain can leave you with crumbling Jerky.  
The Meat above is identical. They are just discounting for buying the Whole Muscle, rather than 1/2 or 1/3 portioned Roasts. Buy Whole...JJ


----------



## mbassom (Oct 30, 2020)

I make paper thin jerky all the time (in my dehydrator not smoker). I prefer it since it has almost a potato chip like "crunch" to it.
I slice it on 2 on my Chef's Choice meat slicer, and lay it out on the dehydrator trays, no seasoning, no curing (I have food allergies).  I dehydrate at the same 165, but it only takes about 2-3 hours instead of 8-12 for "normal" jerky.


----------



## kmcogar (Oct 30, 2020)

dirtsailor2003
 Thanks for the tips, I will most certainly try your thai jerky recipe. I love thai food. maybe a little too much. Im trying to cut carbs and sugar, so Maybe ill try the sugar free version.



 chef jimmyj
 - Thanks for the tips!. I was wondering about cutting with or against the grain for thin jerky. Glad you cleared that up so I dont need to go through the trial and error. Also, thanks for clearing up the Round eye question. It didnt make any sense to me that one was more expensive. I will def be buying the whole muscle  portion now.


M
 mbassom
 Not sure I am looking for the potato chip like crunch. Althogh it does sound like a great substituion for chips. I might make a few that way. My in-laws have a meat slicer sitting in their garage. I dont think they ever used it and its been sitting in there for over 10 years. I'll pull that thing out and see how thin I can go.


----------



## callmez (Oct 30, 2020)

I prefer it thin and sliced with the grain too. Have run a few batches like that  -- I slice first, cure with an overnight brine including Cure #1 (and NO sugar), rinse off, pat dry and spread out on racks, seasoning with plenty of fresh ground black pepper and smoking with hickory. This gets results very much like Robertson's jerky from Texas, which is sold in Love's truck stops in this part of the world. 

That's good advice above on which cuts and freezing the meat before slicing. Get that slicer out of the garage and clean it up, you'll be glad you did! I am using an old Rival slicer, I know there are better things out there but this was cheap and does the job sufficiently well.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 30, 2020)

My local food service retailer has eye of round that is :"presliced" into 1/8 in slices across the narrow side of the muscle.   It costs about 50- 65 cents more per pound but it makes it very convenient as I don't have to pull the slicer out. And it does make decent jerky.


----------

